# can 90791 & 90792 be used in the inpatient setting



## slbennett (Aug 26, 2013)

I am trying to figure out if 90791 & 2 can be used for an inpatient event for psychotherapy or if the e/m inpatient codes are the ones to use?


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 26, 2013)

slbennett said:


> I am trying to figure out if 90791 & 2 can be used for an inpatient event for psychotherapy or if the e/m inpatient codes are the ones to use?




90791/2 can be used in either inpatient or outpatient setting. The changes to the Psych CPT codes for 2013 eliminated the differentiation of codes by setting.


----------



## slbennett (Aug 27, 2013)

*90792*

Thank you.


----------

